# What Veh is this?



## Jammer (23 Apr 2009)

I took this pic about a month ago.
It belongs the a US ETT outfit in KC but I don't suspect it is US made.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Apr 2009)

Im going to have to go with, What is a Pandur 6X6 APC?, Alex


----------



## combatbuddha (23 Apr 2009)

Good one

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/pandur/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2009)

There's a massive thread already running along this line.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893.0/topicseen.html

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

